

Chinese army bans smartwatches and wearables over security concerns - thestack_alice
http://thestack.com/chinese-army-ban-smartwatches-wearables-security-150515

======
ghshephard
Given that smartphones are already banned, this is probably a pretty common
sense response to smartwatches.

